# Angeln in Häfen von Aida Norwegen Tour



## Localhorst (7. Juni 2022)

Hi zusammen,

dieses Jahr geht es für mich im Sommer auf eine Norwegen Fahrt mit der Aida. Wir halten in Nordfjordeid, Flam, Bergen und Kristiansand. Natürlich wird das kein Angelurlaub, aber trotzdem würde ich gerne eine Reisesprinnrute und eine kleine Box mit Ködern mitnehmen. Man weiß ja nie ;-)

Hat einer von euch schon einmal in besagten Häfen geangelt? Denkt ihr es macht überhaupt Sinn für die paar Stunden eine Angel dabei zu haben? Ich würde einfach ein paar Gummifische durchs Wasserziehen und schauen ob was beißt, oder denkt ihr ein anderer Köder wäre besser?

Ich habe noch nie eine Kreuzfahrt gemacht, deswegen entschuldigt, wenn meine Frage sehr naiv ist!

Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Peter117 (7. Juni 2022)

Das ist doch perfekt - da hast Du doch die richtige Idee.
Gummifisch geht immer - schön durchs Mittelwasser geleiert...
Ich weiß allerdings gar nicht, ob Du in den Häfen fischen darfst - ich meine im Hafen von Bodö ist das Angeln verboten. 
Da solltest Du Dich auf jeden Fall vorher informieren...


----------



## yukonjack (7. Juni 2022)

Nee nee nee, ihr kommt  auf Ideen.


----------



## Jan_Cux (7. Juni 2022)

Mit Außen Kabine? Denn mußt du noch so einen kleinen (fast) Rauchfreien Grill mitnehmen. Mut zur Lücke


----------



## Localhorst (8. Juni 2022)

Nur um hier Missverständnisse zu vermeiden: Ich plane natürlich nicht von dem kleinen Kahn selber zu angeln, sondern hoffe vom Ufer aus in der Nähe des Anlegers angeln zu können. Falls es sich ergibt würde ich auch gerne einige Meter laufen. Ich muss also nicht direkt im Hafen angeln. 

Im Prinzip lautet die Frage also, wie angel ich in Norwegens Fjorden vom Ufer aus. Ich dachte daran tiefes Wasser in Wurfreichweite zu suchen und dann dort mit dem Gummifisch (Größe?, Bleikopf Gewicht?) mein Glück zu versuchen.

Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Skott (8. Juni 2022)

Localhorst schrieb:


> Nur um hier Missverständnisse zu vermeiden: Ich plane natürlich nicht von dem kleinen Kahn selber zu angeln, sondern hoffe vom Ufer aus in der Nähe des Anlegers angeln zu können. Falls es sich ergibt würde ich auch gerne einige Meter laufen. Ich muss also nicht direkt im Hafen angeln.
> 
> Im Prinzip lautet die Frage also, wie angel ich in Norwegens Fjorden vom Ufer aus. Ich dachte daran tiefes Wasser in Wurfreichweite zu suchen und dann dort mit dem Gummifisch (Größe?, Bleikopf Gewicht?) mein Glück zu versuchen.
> 
> ...


Und wie verwertest du die Fische auf dem Luxusliner?
Der Stewart freut sich bestimmt, wenn du mit frisch abgestochenem Fisch die Gangway hoch kommst...


----------



## zander67 (8. Juni 2022)

Localhorst schrieb:


> Nur um hier Missverständnisse zu vermeiden: Ich plane natürlich nicht von dem kleinen Kahn selber zu angeln, sondern hoffe vom Ufer aus in der Nähe des Anlegers angeln zu können. Falls es sich ergibt würde ich auch gerne einige Meter laufen. Ich muss also nicht direkt im Hafen angeln.
> 
> Im Prinzip lautet die Frage also, wie angel ich in Norwegens Fjorden vom Ufer aus. Ich dachte daran tiefes Wasser in Wurfreichweite zu suchen und dann dort mit dem Gummifisch (Größe?, Bleikopf Gewicht?) mein Glück zu versuchen.
> 
> ...


Kenne die Häfen Nordfjordeid, Flam und Bergen.
Nordfjordeid und Flam liegen relativ weit im Landesinneren, die typischen Meeresfische von Makrele mal abgesehen findest Du hier eher selten, 
jedenfalls in brauchbaren Größen, in beiden Orten münden Flüsse, in Flam genau am Hafen, also müssen eventuell noch Schongebiete (Salmoniden) beachtet werden.

Bergen sieht schon besser aus, Makrelen habe ich selber schon rauben gesehen, Pollack vermutlich auch realistisch.
Aber, Du bist hier mitten im Stadtgebiet, es gibt ab und zu mal ein paar Parkplätze (Straße "Damsgårdsveien") hinter Häusern die am Fjord liegen
von wo aus man auch Angeln kann, aber ist alles nicht so einfach.









						Gule Sider® Kart
					

Norge — Finn adresser, personer, bedrifter og veibeskrivelser på Gule Sider Kart. Du kan også se skråfoto, gatebilder og flyfoto, samt live trafikkmeldinger.




					kart.gulesider.no
				




Der Hafen selber ist überlaufen, viele Boote, kein guter Platz zum Angeln.
Aber mit Gule Sider kannst Du dir vorab schon mal Plätze anschauen.









						Gule Sider® Kart
					

Norge — Finn adresser, personer, bedrifter og veibeskrivelser på Gule Sider Kart. Du kan også se skråfoto, gatebilder og flyfoto, samt live trafikkmeldinger.




					kart.gulesider.no
				




Jetzt zum Angeln, wenn Du zwischen Booten angeln musst ist werfen ja nicht die erste Wahl, dann besser Reker (im Supermarkt kaufen) 
an der Posenmontage, dass bringt meistens Fisch, Plattfisch am Grund oder Pollack im Mittelwasser, wenn Fisch da ist, Reker funktioniert fast immer.

VG


----------



## heinzi (8. Juni 2022)

Angelmäßig kenne ich die genannten Häfen auch nicht. Aber als ich in Oslo war, da standen einige Angler die mit kleinen Blinkern / Pilker auf Makrelen oder sonstiges im Hafen geangelt haben. Zumindest wurden einige Makrelen gefangen, das konnte ich sehen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (8. Juni 2022)

Lass den Quatsch einfach...


----------



## rhinefisher (8. Juni 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Lass den Quatsch einfach...


Wieso denn?
Was sollte man sich in diesen norwegischen Dörfern schon groß ansehen.. .
Beim Hafenaufenthalt zu Angeln, wäre wohl auch meine Methode mit der Langeweile umzugehen...


----------



## Mefospezialist (8. Juni 2022)

Localhorst schrieb:


> trotzdem würde ich gerne eine Reisesprinnrute und eine kleine Box mit Ködern mitnehmen


Gute Idee, das mache ich immer. Egal wohin es geht auf dem Erdball, die Reisespinne ist immer mit dabei. 

Und wenn es irgendwo mit wenig Tackle funktioniert, dann ist das ganz klar Norwegen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (8. Juni 2022)

Pro-Level wäre, wenn du Dir einen der Tender des Schiffs zum Trolling ausleihen würdest


----------



## Localhorst (8. Juni 2022)

Ich bin etwas erstaunt, dass ihr meinen Plan so abwegig findet. Für mich war es vollkommen klar, dass ich nicht ohne Rute und Köder nach Norwegen fahre...

Selbst wenn sie nicht zum Einsatz kommt, wird sie doch kaum Platz verbrauchen und wer weiß, vielleicht kommt sie ja doch zum Einsatz.

Bleibt mir also nur die Hoffnung auf einen evtl. Zufällig passenden Spot am Ufer außerhalb der Häfen. Mal schauen ob sich noch etwas ergibt.

Viele Grüße und danke schon Mal den konstruktiven Helfern.
Sebastian


----------



## Skott (8. Juni 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Und wie verwertest du die Fische auf dem Luxusliner?
> Der Stewart freut sich bestimmt, wenn du mit frisch abgestochenem Fisch die Gangway hoch kommst...


Auch wenn ich in deinen Augen vielleicht nicht konstruktiv sein sollte, so bleibt doch meine oben gestellte Frage von dir unbeantwortet...
...oder willst du nur das hören, was dir gefällt...?


----------



## Los 2 (8. Juni 2022)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Pro-Level wäre, wenn du Dir einen der Tender des Schiffs zum Trolling ausleihen würdest


Also den Plan mit dem Tender finde ich super, bei AIDA gibt es auch Kapitäninnen ,einfach mal ein bisschen rummiezen und dann sollte das klar gehen. Ansonsten gibt es immer eine Stelle an der man die Angel schwingen kann. Ich hab schon erlebt das die Crew vom Schiff aus geangelt hat und wenn mann lieb fragt kann man manchmal auch auf Decks die für Passagiere sonst nicht zugänglich sind und direkt mit der Crew einen schönen Nachmittag verleben. Wenn du dann den gefangenen Fisch noch dazu an die Leute gibst bist du immer herzlich Willkommen und kannst dir sicher sein das Du immer die besten Angelplätze bekommst.


----------



## Localhorst (8. Juni 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich in deinen Augen vielleicht nicht konstruktiv sein sollte, so bleibt doch meine oben gestellte Frage von dir unbeantwortet...
> ...oder willst du nur das hören, was dir gefällt...?



Hi,
entschuldige deinen Punkt hatte ich übersehen. Und nein, ich hatte auf Ideen und Vorschläge gehofft, bin aber auch für Kritik offen. 

Ich wollte im Vorfeld auf dem Schiff fragen ob ein gefangener Fisch dort durch die Küche zubereitet werden könnte. Es wird zb im ersten Hafen eine Fjord Angeltour angeboten, so dass ich vermute, dass eine Verwertung möglich sein müsste.

Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, würde ich einen evtl. Vorkommenden Fang zurück setzen. Die zu erreichenden Tiefen und ein Gummifisch mit Einzelhaken sollte dies problemlos ermöglichen.

Wenn sich hier die Meinung formt, dass meine Idee verantwortungslos und meine Vorstellung vollkommenen falsch ist, geht für mich keine Welt unter, wenn ich keine Angel mitnehme. 

Viele Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Skott (8. Juni 2022)

Localhorst schrieb:


> Hi,
> entschuldige deinen Punkt hatte ich übersehen. Und nein, ich hatte auf Ideen und Vorschläge gehofft, bin aber auch für Kritik offen.
> 
> Ich wollte im Vorfeld auf dem Schiff fragen ob ein gefangener Fisch dort durch die Küche zubereitet werden könnte. Es wird zb im ersten Hafen eine Fjord Angeltour angeboten, so dass ich vermute, dass eine Verwertung möglich sein müsste.
> ...


Danke für deine aufklärende Antwort, alles ok!


----------



## Gerd II (9. Juni 2022)

Skott schrieb:


> Und wie verwertest du die Fische auf dem Luxusliner?
> Der Stewart freut sich bestimmt, wenn du mit frisch abgestochenem Fisch die Gangway hoch kommst...


Würde ich auch so sehen. 


rhinefisher schrieb:


> Wieso denn?
> Was sollte man sich in diesen norwegischen Dörfern schon groß ansehen.. .
> Beim Hafenaufenthalt zu Angeln, wäre wohl auch meine Methode mit der Langeweile umzugehen...


Dann müsste ich mich fragen, warum ich überhaupt eine Kreuzfahrt mitmache.


----------



## pulpot (9. Juni 2022)

Gerd II schrieb:


> Dann müsste ich mich fragen, warum ich überhaupt eine Kreuzfahrt mitmache.


Na wegen der Frau. Warum sonst?


----------



## Lajos1 (9. Juni 2022)

pulpot schrieb:


> Na wegen der Frau. Warum sonst?


Hallo,

Respekt, Du kennst Dich aus  .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## rhinefisher (9. Juni 2022)

Gerd II schrieb:


> Dann müsste ich mich fragen, warum ich überhaupt eine Kreuzfahrt mitmache


Was tun wir nicht alles für die jeweils beste Frau der Welt... .


----------



## Localhorst (28. Juli 2022)

Hi,
hier mal mein Nachtrag über meine Versuche bei den Landgängen meines Aida Urlaubs. Falls jemand in Zukunft eine ähnliche Idee hat. Ich hatte wie angekündigt eine Reiserute und 5-10 Gummifische dabei. 30g-40g  Jigköpfe.

Was wie erwartet nicht ging: Angeln in den beiden größeren Häfen (Bergen und Kopenhagen). Die Zeit vor Ort ist einfach zu knapp und die Reise war natürlich als Familientrip und nicht als Angelurlaub ausgelegt.

Was sehr gut ging: Angeln in den beiden kleinen Häfen (Nordfjordeid und Flam). Die Orte sind sehr klein und wenn man nicht gerade einen der ziemlich teuren Ausflüge gebucht hat, sind die beiden wirklich wunderschönen Städte, (in der Touri üblichen Oberflächlichkeit) in einem halben Tag erkundet. In beiden Städten konnte ich 2-5 Fuß Minuten vom Anleger im Hafen angeln. 

Nordfjordeid:
Hafenmauer direkt neben der Aida. Dort ist eine Treppe die ins Wasser geht, so dass ein Landen von Fischen ohne Probleme ohne Kescher möglich ist. Ich hatte auch im Vorfeld mit zwei Locals gesprochen, die dort auch geangelt haben. Die haben sich dann auch sehr über den Dorsch gefreut und diesen mitgenommen. Sie haben mit Makrelen Vorfach an der selben Stelle geangelt und später auch noch an der vorderen Ecke des Supermarktes auf dem anderen Foto geangelt. Dort habe ich gesehen, wie sie zwei weitere Fische gefangen haben. Welche konnte ich leider aus der Entfernung nicht sehen. Größer als Makrele, kleiner als Dorsch und silbrig glänzend. Es müssen 100m Abstand zur Mündung des Flusses eingehalten werden, was bei den beiden Stellen aber locker erfüllt ist. Wasser Temp. 14 Grad. 30g Jig Kopf hat gut funktioniert und war deutlich am Grund zu spüren. Keine Hänger. Beim Auslaufen habe ich an der selben Stelle 3-4 andere Angler mit Brandungsruten gesehen.
















Flam:
Hier war das Wasser auch 14Grad kalt und glasklar. Es ging direkt hinter dem Steg auf dem Bild auf ca. 10m runter. Ich habe Heringe? gesehen, aber nicht drauf geangelt, da ich keine entnehmen oder verangeln wollte. Auch an dieser Stelle wäre eine Handlandung kein Problem gewesen. Ich hatte aber nur eine Attacke durch einen kleinen Dorsch? auf Sicht, der aber leider den Köder verfehlt hat. 






In der Summe schätze ich, dass ich in der Woche 3-4 Stunden geangelt habe und ich bin sehr froh, dass ich die Angel dabei hatte. Es hätte ansonsten schon ganz schön in den Fingern gejuckt ;-)

Ich hoffe, dass ich damit dem einen oder anderen hilfreiche Infos geben konnte, der auch in Zukunft noch einmal vor der Entscheidung steht.

Viele Grüße
Localhorst


----------



## Ladi74 (29. Juli 2022)

Mist, hab den Trööt erst jetzt gesehen!

Bei meiner letzten Norge-Tour war ein älterer Koll dabei, der mit seiner Frau auch so ne Kreuzfahrt machen musste.
Ne Rute hatte er ins Gepäck geschmuggelt.
Im ersten Hafen hat er gefragt, ob er vom Schiff aus angeln darf und dann kam der Brüller, Ihm wurde die Ladeluke geöffnet und er konnte nach Herzeslust angeln.
Damit er keinen Mist macht, musste natürlich immer jemand von der Crew auf ihn aufpassen.
Seine überschaubaren Fänge bekam er auch zubereitet.
Wir anderen haben das für Anglerlatein gehalten, aber er hat uns die Fotos gezeigt.
Gegen ein ordentliches Trinkgeld ist auch auf solchen Schiffen fast alles möglich.

Hab leider vergessen ob er mit der Hurtigrute oder mit einem anderen Anbieter unterwegs war.


----------

